# Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!



## Artur (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe mir am Teich zwei Einbauskimmer (Wandskimmer) installiert http://www.koi-spirit.de/teichbaumaterialien/skimmer/wandskimmer-15-cm/a-10322/

Leider sind die Teile eine Enttäuschung. Sie saugen zwar, aber sehr ineffizient. Das Problem ist, dass zuviel Wasser an den Seiten der Klappe mit durchläuft. Eine andere Schwachstelle ist dass die Klappen zu stark öffnen und somit zu Tief von der Wasseroberfläche gesaugt wird. Mit zusätzlichem Syropor an den Klappen konnte ich dass jedoch leicht verbessern und damit den Saugradius erhöhen. 

Der Saugradius ist gering, ca ein halber Meter (mit meiner Optimierung). Der einzige Vorteil dieser Skimmer ist, dass sie relativ unsichtbar im Teich eingebaut sind. 

Testweise habe ich ein Rohr installiert was einen Rohrskimmer imitieren soll. Damit war die Saugleistung deutlich besser sodass ich jetzt  auf diese Skimmer umrüsten will. Ein Auffangkorb sollte das Teil auch haben. Bei den Händlern gibt es viele dieser Skimmer und da ich nicht nocheinmal einen Fehlkauf riskieren möchte wollte ich euch um Empfehlungen fragen.


----------



## Janni (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

Hallo Artur
Ich habe den selben Skimmer und der läuft ohne Probleme.
Alle Schäuche münden bei mir in einen Pumpensumpf.
Einmal vom Skimmer und einmal ein "normaler" Abfluss vom Teich.
Die Oberfläche vom Teich ist immer frei von Blüten- und Blättergedönst.
Wichtig ist, dass der Skimmer genau senkrecht und horizontal  in der Waage steht.
Der Wasserstand sollte sich auch so weit wie möglich am oberen Ende des Skimmers befinden 
Bei mir sind das ca. 2 cm unterhalb der oberen Skimmeröffnung.
Das Bild ist aus der Umbauphase, (vor 4 Wochen)
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Kuton (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

Hallo,
Nicht zu vergessen ist die Pumpenleistung.

Lieber ein paar mal am Tag 10000L/h oder mehr ansaugen, als lange Zeit nur wenig.
Sonst ist durch andere Strömungen oder Wind kein echtes einsaugen möglich.

Ich hab auch einen Wandskimmer.
Und auf der anderen Seite des Teiches Sprudelsteine, die helfen auch sehr.
Nicht zu verachten, was aufsteigende Luft an Strömung und Verwirbelungen verursacht.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

Hallo,
welche Pumpenleistung hast du denn an einem Skimmer?
Also ich habe auch einen Wandskimmer mit einer 8000l/h Pumpe und es klappt 100 %ig.
Läuft 24 Std. und die Oberfläche von ca 35m² ist schön sauber.
MfG
Ben


----------



## Artur (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

meine Skimmer gehen in einen Pumpenschacht. Dort saugt eine 10000er Pumpe den Schacht fast leer sodass die Skimmer dann "ziehen". Die Skimmer habe ich mit 2Zoll Pumpenschläuche mit dem Pumpenschacht verbunden. 

Wozu genau braucht man diesen "Saugdeckel". Wenn ich ihn drauftue wird die Saugleistung eher schlechter.

Nochwas:
Stecke den Saugdeckel an den Skimmer und an den Saugdeckel ein 50er Winkel Rohr, dann eine 50er Rohr und dann wieder ein 50er Rohr nach oben, sodass das 50er Winkel Rohr die Wasseroberfläche zieht. Du wirst sehen dass dann die Saugleistung besser ist.


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

Ich habe gerade von Rohrskimmer auf Wandskimmer (Oase Biosys) umgestellt und kann keinen Abfall der Einsammelleistung erkennen. Bei mir werden gut 45m² mit einer 10000er-Pumpe abgeskimmt, was in beiden Fällen sehr gut funktioniert (der Korb des Rohrskimmers war allerdings für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu klein).
Beim Oase ist die Klappe aber an der Seite gedichtet.


----------



## Jufka (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*

Hallo Artur,

Ich Glaube dein Saugdeckel ist das teil welches dazu da ist einen Bodensauger anzuschließen, Hat im normalen Skimmerbetrieb Nichts im Skimmer zu suchen 

Gruß Florian


----------



## Artur (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enttäuscht vom Wandskimmer, brauche Neuen!*



Jufka schrieb:


> Hallo Artur,
> 
> Ich Glaube dein Saugdeckel ist das teil welches dazu da ist einen Bodensauger anzuschließen, Hat im normalen Skimmerbetrieb Nichts im Skimmer zu suchen
> 
> Gruß Florian



Falls das Rohr mal verstopft ist? 


Bei ebay gibt es diverse Schwimm- und Rohrskimmer. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Teilen? Man könnte nämlich einen solchen Skimmer an den Saugdeckel anschließen. So könnte man relatibv leicht den Skimmer "nachrüsten".


----------

